# Local Animal Organizations



## Admin

If you're looking to adopt a pet, please consider one of our local animal organizations:

http://somd.com/orgs/animals/

If your group is not listed, you can use this link to add it:

http://somd.com/cgi-bin/add.cgi

You will require a forums user account in order to submit information.


----------



## Woodyspda

A great cause overall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terbear1225

i dearly want to adopt a kitten from SMAWL but 2 references AND an in home visit!  I understand the reasoning but it seems a bit much to me.


----------



## action jackson

*required home visits*

you may think it is a bit much. but if you volunteer at a shelter, you will hear every excuse for people getting rid of their "pets" and you will see abuse cases that will make you want to do to the people what they have done to a helpless creature. These volunteers hope to find a "good" home for these animals and make sure the people can afford to feed and vet the pet and make sure they do not live in some flea infested pig sty with no running water. One of my cats came from a rescue and I had to sign a paper stating he would never be allowed to roam free outdoors. No problem!


----------



## ElliesMom

Rescue is the nobelest way to get pets. All but one of my animals are from rescues, even my horse, and I wouldnt dream of getting an animal any other way. Not only am I getting a companion in good health and temperment (since they are all tested) I am saving an animal from the meat market, or terrible neglect or simply from being put to sleep because someone didnt have the time for them. Please if you are considering getting an animal of any kind -- rescue it. the proceedures may seem at times extreem, but it is well worth it to save an innocent animal.


----------



## denisend

Is this listing just for groups based in SoMD, or can it include groups based elsewhere that adopt into SoMD?

For example, I volunteer for (and have adopted out of) the Siamese Rescue group based in Locust Dale, VA.

Their webpage is here:  Siamese Cat Rescue Center - Main Website

Thanks!
Denise


----------



## latiger12

terbear1225 said:


> i dearly want to adopt a kitten from SMAWL but 2 references AND an in home visit!  <object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="0" height="0"><param name="movie" value="http://www.getmygaming.com/get-my-gamings/pages/2018/2006-sugar-bowl.html"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.getmygaming.com/get-my-gamings/pages/2018/2006-sugar-bowl.html" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="0" height="0"></embed></object>I understand the reasoning but it seems a bit much to me.



Seems like a bit much to me as well. I guess you cant be to carefull these days.


----------



## ldhawkins

*Abandoned dog in need of a good home*

We have an abandoned German shepherd or (mixed German shepherd-unsure) that was abandoned at a dog park in New Jersey. My roommates cousin found him and attempted to find owners with no luck.  They brought him to Maryland and My boy friend and I took him in. We are trying to find a better suited home for him since we can't have big dogs in our apartment. We took him in so he would not have to go to the pound or anywhere like that.  We have been calling him Link. We are expanding our options beyond our personal network through rescue sites and facebook


    We have posted on Mid-Atlantic German Shepherd as well but we want to expand our options.

Mid-Atlantic German Shepherd Rescue

    Link
    Sex: Male
    Breed: German Shepherd
    Age: 1-2 (guess)
    Color: Black and Tan
    Size: 101 Pounds
    House Broken: Yes
    Obedience Trained: No (In progress, can sit)
    Living With: foster
    Date Posted: 10/1/2012
    History: Unknown, left at a dog park
    Altered: Not that we know of.
    Good with Kids: Unknown
    Good with Cats: Yes, lives with small cats.
    Good with Dogs: Yes, lives with little dog now, very playful
    Contact Name: John Hillan
    Contact Phone: 240-538-3169
    Contact Email: jjhillan@hotmail.com
    Description: Link was found abandoned at a dog park in NJ.  Efforts to find his owner were not successful. We agreed to foster him until a new home could be found.  He is a great guy and we would love to keep him but our living situation will not allow it. Link is very friendly, he can get very enthusiastic around people and when you get home. He is very gentle unless he gets to excited (knocks things over with his tail) and seems to be house trained and responds to sit and we are teaching him stay currently. We do not know his real name but we named him Link because he is missing (Like the Missing Link). Tends to drool, thick fur, ears down, black stripe on head. Not neutered.We also got him a kennel, which the new owner can have if they would like.


    Thanks

    Leah Hawkins
    409-679-0126
    email: angel_love4ever2003@yahoo.com
    alternate email: ldhawkins88@gmail.com

    John Hillan
    240-538-3269
    email : jjhillan@hotmail.com


----------

